# Install a new roof vent in your RV



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a home built teardrop camper that I am installing a new power roof vent on. The camper is built of plywood and has a fiberglass coat before the ext paint went on. Hope this helps you on deciding to upgrade your RV roof vent as it is very easy and here is the link.


----------

